# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Onkelz

## Enrico

Und damit geh ich ins Bett...

----------


## Enrico

Recherche - Meinung - Wahrheit - Quoten - Auflage!

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Gerade rief mich ein Kumpel an ob ich für morgen noch eine VIP Karte für das Onkelzkonzert am Hockenheimring haben möchte.
Muß aber leider arbeiten  ::  Sie spielen heute und morgen da.
Das Konzert wird übrigens auch heute  in der Frankfurter Commerzbank-Arena live übertragen wo die Tage auch die deutschen WM Spiele zu sehen sind.

----------


## Enrico

> Gerade rief mich ein Kumpel an ob ich für morgen noch eine VIP Karte für das Onkelzkonzert am Hockenheimring haben möchte.
> Muß aber leider arbeiten  Sie spielen heute und morgen da.
> Das Konzert wird übrigens auch heute  in der Frankfurter Commerzbank-Arena live übertragen wo die Tage auch die deutschen WM Spiele zu sehen sind.


Ich hab bekannterweise keine Zeit, sonst stände ich in der ersten Reihe  ::

----------


## schiene

nicht von aber für die Onkelz...  ::

----------


## schorschilia

Onkelz auf Platz 2.....

http://de.mann.tv/entertainment/musi...ds-215295.html

----------

